# Kitchen Pans - excellent service



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all,

Yes, a bit of an odd topic but how's this for service?

We ordered a new pan from Pro Cook on Wed 23rd Sept at about 8:30.

The order arrived on Thurs 24th Sept at about 12:30.

When unpacked there was a "flat" on the edge of a pan about 6cm long. I guess from being dropped/kicked etc. by the courier?

Contacted them in the afternoon and sent them a photo.

At about 19:50 last night got an email saying that a free replacement was on it's way and no need to send the old one back.

We have a fair amount of Pro Cook stuff and it's good quality.

Guess what - they'll be getting our custom again, and again and......

Andy.

https://www.procook.co.uk/?msclkid=e638e1c0f54b17c9546bbead44bf254e&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Brand_Top_Desktop_Exact&utm_term=procook&utm_content=Brand_Brand_Brand_Desktop_Exact


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I’ve been meaning to order a set from Pro-Cook for a while now but I thought it easier to go to their outlet at Junction 32 (M62).

That is great news about there customer service. What pan did you get, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

It's not that difficult to do things right is it? I really struggle when companies can't do the right thing and you end up chasing round after them.

Recently returned 2 pairs of damaged sliders to a company - 3 weeks for them to action anything, I was chasing them every other day and they couldn't tell me where they were in their process. In the end they just replaced them.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Just hopped on there to have a look at Frying pans, but boy is there way too much choice!! There's 12 28cm frying pans....I've no idea what the difference between them is (apart from the shape obviously)!!


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Excellent service.

I've only purchased 4 or 5 things from them but have always been pleased with the quality and service.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

bluechimp said:


> I've been meaning to order a set from Pro-Cook for a while now but I thought it easier to go to their outlet at Junction 32 (M62).
> 
> That is great news about there customer service. What pan did you get, just out of curiosity?


It's a pancake pan (or crepe pan to be posh :lol.

https://www.procook.co.uk/product/procook-granite-nonstick-crepe-pan-28cm

Judging by the weight & thickness of the thing heaven only knows how it managed to get dented.

Makes fabulous pancakes though :thumb:

Andy.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The McArthur Glenn Outlet is literally at the end of my road and the only time i go in there is normally to visit the ProCook shop. Staff are really helpful and knowledgable (with a good touch of saying the right thing) and if it isn't in stock they order it for you for home delivery. We popped in recently on a Sunday to get a cast iron pot and the only one they had was the display model, so a had a new one delivered to our door the following day.

Bought a set of knifes for my lad for his 21st; in store they've got a pot of fruit of veg to see how you get on with them. Of course he went for the X100 Damascus. They are lovely knifes and i'm gradually buying my own set. 

The missus said i'm not having new set of knives until she has a new kitchen. I consider buying the odd one every now and then exempt from this, as long as i stay away from them being a set


----------

